# Put my Paws on a 556



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We had two come through the door for sale today and I got my paws on one of them. I hate to say it, but I'm not all that impressed. It's got some really nice features on it and all, but it is also really heavy and I don't like the fact that you can't see the barrel at all when you aim. It also appears the ejected shells drag across the rifle. Both of ours have scars in the same place from the test firing. That bothers me a little. Leads me to believe the ejection on them is still a little poor. Anyone have one of their own or shoot one yet? What is your opinion?


----------

